# Cut Em Boys!!!!



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Made it out today with the guys today. Had a great hunt. Much thanks to firstflight111 for taking my uncle and I out with him (and John). 4 man limit by about 9:40am. The birds worked real well today. Gonna get back at em again in the mornin!!!


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Way to go guys, nice pile of birds. _


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Nice birds!


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Awesome! goin back out 2marrow hope its better than today, we saw 1 goose all morning. I think someone jump shot em on the roost and screwed em up


----------



## ringmuskie9 (Mar 26, 2009)

Good shootin mark


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

yep that was fun


----------

